# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > خبر: گردهمایی اعضاء سایت برنامه نویس در نمایشگاه Elecomp 87 - چهارم آذر - ساعت 2 بعداز ظهر - جایگاه مراسم

## علیرضا مداح

سلام دوستان عزیز،

طبق اعلام رسمی ، چهاردهمین نمایشگاه بین المللی الکترونیک, کامپیوتر, تجارت الکترونیک (Elecomp) از تاریخ 2 الی 5 آذرماه(شنبه-سه شنبه) در محل دائمی نمایشگاههای بین المللی تهران برگزار میگردد ، از این رو قرار بر این است تا گردهمایی اعضای برنامه نویس در این نمایشگاه به انجام رسد ،
دوستانی که مایل هستند میتوانند در این قرار عمومی شرکت نمایند ،

مکان : محل دائمی نمایشگاههای بین المللی تهران، "*جایگاه مراسم*" ، (در نقشه با *"ضربدر قرمز"* مشخص شده است).
زمان : *دوشنبه ، 4(چهارم) آذرماه ، راس ساعت 2(دو) بعدازظهر.*



سایت نمایشگاه الکامپ :
www.iranelecomp.ir

با سپاس ،

----------


## ghabil

اگر یک نفر از مجریان شماره موبایلش رو بده، تا هرکی گم شد یا نتونست پیدا کنه تماس بگیره ، خیلی کمک بزرگیه به اینکه هم کسانی که در پیدا کردن جمع به مشکل میخورند نهایتا (مثل دفعات قبل) بدون دیدن سایرین برنگردند و هم مثل گذشته جمع ساعتها! منتظر پیدا شدن همه نشه و فوقش اگر کسه خاصی هم دیر رسید میتونه با تماس بقیه رو پیدا کنه.
ضمنا اینطوری میتونیم به موقع جرکت کنیم و یکمی هم وقت کنیم نمایشگاه رو ببینیم.

----------


## vcldeveloper

یه عکسی از دیدار عمومی دو-سه سال پیش در پروفایل من هست. کاربران می تونند نگاهی به اون عکس بیاندازند، تا با برخی چهره ها آشنا بشند. از دیدارهای عمومی قبل آن، و بعد آن هم در سایت عکس هست.




> اگر یک نفر از مجریان شماره موبایلش رو بده، تا هرکی گم شد یا نتونست پیدا کنه تماس بگیره


شما با خودم تماس بگیر. انشاء الله اگر زنده باشم، و مشکلی پیش نیاد، همون روز قرار میام تهران، و غروبش بر میگردم.

----------


## vcldeveloper

*نمونه ایی از تصاویر دیدارهای گذشته:*

دومین دیدار عمومی سال 86 (نمایشگاه الکامپ 2007)

دیدار عمومی اعضای سایت در نمایشگاه کتاب سال 87

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> اگر یک نفر از مجریان شماره موبایلش رو بده، تا هرکی گم شد یا نتونست پیدا کنه تماس بگیره ، خیلی کمک بزرگیه


این شماره ی تماس من در روز 4 آذر هست: البته این شماره فقط در روز 4 آذر فعال هست و بعد از اون نابود میشه :D

0936 268 0101

----------


## ghola1364

سلام 
خسته نباشید
 سوال:
1 این قراری که گذاشته شده فقط برای مدیران هست یاا کاربران عضو هم می تونن بیان
2 برای بازدید از نمایشگاه الکامپ باید حتما ثبت نام کرد و کد ورودی دریافت کرد 
اگه اینطور هست از چه طریقی باید ثبت نام کرد 
ممنون می شم که راهنمایی کنید

----------


## علیرضا مداح

1)خیر ، همانطور که گفته شد "گردهمایی *اعضای برنامه نویس*" ، پس تمامی کاربران میتوانند شرکت کنند ،
2)خیر ،/

----------


## vcldeveloper

> 1 این قراری که گذاشته شده فقط برای مدیران هست یاا کاربران عضو هم می تونن بیان


اگر فقط برای مدیران بود، دیگه در تالار عمومی مطرح نمیشد، فقط در بخش مدیران مطرح میشد.




> برای بازدید از نمایشگاه الکامپ باید حتما ثبت نام کرد و کد ورودی دریافت کرد 
> اگه اینطور هست از چه طریقی باید ثبت نام کرد


در سایتش که اشاره ایی به ثبت نام بازدید کنندگان نکرده.

----------


## razavi_university

ممنون از دوستان كه برنامه ريزي اين گردهمايي رو انجام دادند.
متاسفانه چون برگزار كنندگان نمايشگاه فكر شهرستانهاي ديگر رو نكردند و هيچ روزي از نمايشگاه در آخر هفته قرار نميگيره< آيا ميشه يه روز ديگه هم واسه گردهمايي گذاشت واسه كساني كه روز 4ام نميتونن بيان مثلا 3ام؟

----------


## ghola1364

ببخشید
سوالی که من کردم این بود:
این قراری که گذاشته شده فقط برای مدیران هست یاا کاربران عضو هم می تونن بیان
پاسخ شما :
)خیر ، همانطور که گفته شد "گردهمایی *اعضای برنامه نویس*" ، پس تمامی کاربران میتوانند شرکت کنند ،
یه سوال دیگه 
حالا بلاخره می تونیم بیام یا نه. که اعضای گروه رو ببینم همش از پشت کامپیوتر با این اساتید ارتباط نداشته باشیم و از نزدیک از اطلاعاتشون و حضورشون استفاده کنیم 
ممنون

ok 
مرسی از راهنمایی دوستان

واقعا خوشحال هستم که می تونم اساتید رو از نزدیک ببینم 
مرسی

----------


## vcldeveloper

> حالا بلاخره می تونیم بیام یا نه. که اعضای گروه رو ببینم همش از پشت کامپیوتر با این اساتید ارتباط نداشته باشیم و از نزدیک از اطلاعاتشون و حضورشون استفاده کنیم


شما از جمله "_گردهمایی اعضای برنامه نویس ، پس تمامی کاربران میتوانند شرکت کنند_" برداشتی غیر از اینکه همه می تونند بیان دارید؟!!

----------


## ghola1364

ok
ممنون از راهنمایتان 
واقعا خوشحال می شم شما اساتید رو از نزدیک ببینم 
بای

----------


## sarkhosh

چه کار بدی کردید من همه ی برنامه هام رو ریخته بودم که واسه 2 آذر اونجا باشم حالا من 4 اذر امتحان دارم چجوری بیام؟؟نمیشه همون 2 آذر بشه؟؟:(

----------


## reza6384

سلام و خسته نباشید.
من به شخصه سعی میکنم حتما در این گردهم آیی شرکت کنم. اما یک انتقاد داشتم. فکر میکردم گردهمایی اعضای سایت خیلی باشکوه تر از تصاویری باشه که دیدم ، یعنی به نظرم شأن جامعه ی برنامه نویس بیشتر از اینهاست که فقط تعدادی از مدیران و برخی اعضای سایت دور هم جمع بشن و عکس یادگاری بگیرن. البته اصلا از کم و کیف برنامه های قبلی خبر ندارم، یعنی نمیدونم آیا در گردهمایی های قبلی صحبتی ، کنفرانسی ، برنامه ای مطرح شده یا خیر. 
البته ببخشید، می دونم که انتظاراتی که بیان کردم، مثلا یک سالن کنفرانس ، هزینه های زیادی داره، اما به اعتقاد خودم، وقتی این سایت این همه کاربر و تالار و پوشش دهی مطالب مختلف رو داره، این انتظار ازش وجود داره و امیدوارم این امر در آینده محقق بشه تا گردهمایی و اجتماعاتی در شأن جامعه مدیران و کاربران برنامه نویس به همراه ارائه نظرات و پیشنهادات و تعیین اهداف و همکاری و ... داشته باشیم.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> .....اما به اعتقاد خودم، وقتی این سایت این همه کاربر و تالار و پوشش دهی مطالب مختلف رو داره، این انتظار ازش وجود داره و امیدوارم این امر در آینده محقق بشه تا گردهمایی و اجتماعاتی در شأن جامعه مدیران و کاربران برنامه نویس به همراه ارائه نظرات و پیشنهادات و تعیین اهداف و همکاری و ... داشته باشیم.


بابا بيخيال..

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

برنامه ریزی های نه چندان مناسب و بدقولی بعضی از دوستان توی خلوت بودن گردهمایی بی تاثیر نبوده!

----------


## ghola1364

سلام
 امیدوارم اساتید سعی کنن هم شرکت کن 4 آذرزمان خوبی هست

----------


## daskar

با سلام 
من هم دوست دارم باشم  و از شنبه تهران هستم فقط يه مشکلي هست من همه چيز رو ok کردم ولي ساعت برگشتم به شهرستان دقيقاً همان ساعت اجماء هست چون بايد جاي ديگه باشم و امکان ماندنم نيست اگه بشه ساعت رو 9 يا 10 صبح بگذاريد من هم ميتونم خودم رو برسونم و در جمع اساتيد باشم .

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

@daskar
تاریخ و زمان تثبیت شده و قابل تغییر نیست. ضمن اینکه نمایشگاه ساعت 10 باز میشه!

----------


## vb_bmw

چه جالب مجید آنلاین هم 4 آذر داره!

ساعت 3:30 !!! 

من حتمی میام!

دوست دارم از نزدیک چند تا آدم حرفه ای ببینم!!!

----------


## s_ahmadneya

فکر خوبیه نمی دونم نمی شه جایی گرفت تا کاربرانی که در این سایت مطالب جالب وپر متقاضی را مطرح کرده اند بصورت کنفرانس ارائه بدهند .درطی چند ساعت درمحل نمایشگاه

----------


## vcldeveloper

> نمی شه جایی گرفت تا کاربرانی که در این سایت مطالب جالب وپر متقاضی را مطرح کرده اند بصورت کنفرانس ارائه بدهند .درطی چند ساعت درمحل نمایشگاه


در محل نمایشگاه نه. جای دیگه هم به این سادگی نیست، و نیاز به برنامه ریزی بلند مدت (شاید چند ساله) داره.

----------


## merlin_vista

آموزش قدم به قدم براي رسيدن به  گردهمایی اعضاء سایت برنامه نویس در نمایشگاه Elecomp 87 - چهارم آذر - ساعت 2 بعداز ظهر - جايگاه مراسم    :لبخند: 











منبع تصاوير : پي سي سون

----------


## angel_boy013

منم میخواستم بیام حیف سربازم ساعت 3 تازه میرسم خونه :/

----------


## ghola1364

سلام 
یه سوال جایگاه مراسم روبروی یا جنب بانک و مسجد هست؟

----------


## mehdi58

> @daskar
> تاریخ و زمان تثبیت شده و قابل تغییر نیست. ضمن اینکه نمایشگاه ساعت 10 باز میشه!



سلام بهروز جان شما هم مي آيي يا نه ؟

----------


## علیرضا مداح

خوشبختانه گردهمایی با حضور دوستان برگزار شد ، از تمام کسانی که شرکت کردند ، سپاسگزاری میشود ، عکس ها نیز بزودی منتشر میشوند ،/

----------


## s_ahmadneya

آشنایی نزدیک با دوستان تجربه خوبی بود .انشاءالله در نمایشگاه های آینده همراه با برگزاری کنفرانس های علمی باشه .بنظرم بشه از شرکت ها ی مختلف بصورت رایگان جایی برای این کار گرفت

----------


## مهدی قربانی

> خوشبختانه گردهمایی با حضور دوستان برگزار شد ، از تمام کسانی که شرکت کردند ، سپاسگزاری میشود ، عکس ها نیز بزودی منتشر میشوند ،/


سلام
آقاي مداح گردهمايي تا چه ساعتي بود ؟ من كه به لطف ترافيك سنگين سئول و معطلي يك ساعته 3:10 به محل تعيين شده رسيدم و متاسفانه موفق به زيارت دوستان نشدم .

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

جالب بود. 
قیافه ها و سن ها با تصویر ذهنی ام خیلی متفاوت بودن.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

خلي جالب بود. مديراني كه هميشه عصبي و خسته به نظرم مي رسيدن خيلي مهربون و با محبت بودن.

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

ای کاش منم میتونستم بیام
خیلی دوست داشتم که اعضای سایت رو زیارت کنم.

----------


## whitehat

با تشکر از همه دوستانی که تشریف آوردند
ای کاش دوستانی که دیر رسیدند به شماره تماس اعلام شده تماس می گرفتند، قرار تقریبا تا ساعت 4 ادامه داشت و با دیدار از غرفه یکی از اعضای خوب سایت و یکی از مدیران دوست داشتنی سایت پایان گرفت.
اینم عکسهای قرار الکامپ سال 87
دوستانی که تشریف آوردند می توانند با یک پیام خصوصی و ذکر آدرس ایمیلشان عکس را در ابعاد اصلی دریافت کنند. :)
به امید دیدار

----------


## majid325

ما كه سعادتي نصيبمون شد و دوستان رو زيارت كردم ، انشالله كه تو نمايشگاه كتاب هم دوستان رو زيارت ميكنيم.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> دوستانی که تشریف آوردند می توانند با یک پیام خصوصی و ذکر آدرس ایمیلشان عکس را در ابعاد اصلی دریافت کنند.


عکس های گرفته شده با امین ثباتی، و عکس های گرفته شده در غرفه مهران رایانه چی شدند؟
در ضمن، یکی از دوستان همن لطف کنند؛ اسم و ID دوستان حاضر در عکس را درج کنند.

از همه دوستانی که در گردهمایی شرکت کردند، و دوستانی که قصد شرکت داشتند، ولی به هر دلیلی نتوانستند به قرار برسند، تشکر کنم. 
همینجا جا داره شخصا از آقای صادقیان عزیز - که لطف کردند و به دوستانی که در غرفه مهران رایانه حاضر شدند، یک لیسانس یکساله آنتی ویروس ایمن دادند - هم بابت نرم افزار، هم بابت پذیرایی تشکر کنم. از دوست عزیزم alish هم، که زحمت کشیدند و بنده و چند تن از سایر دوستان را بعد از نمایشگاه رساندند، تشکر می کنم. همچنین، از مباحث مطرح شده توسط دوستان استفاده زیادی کردم.

انشاء الله همگی موفق باشید.

----------


## ghola1364

سلام 
حیف شد دوست داشتم توی جمع باشم ولی متاسفانه من یک نفر فقط خانم بود 
امیدوار توی گردهمائی های دیگه خانم های برنامه نویس بیشتر شرکت کنن
از اینکه با اساتید ملاقات کردم خوشحال هستم
موفق باشید

----------


## gheysar14

راستش من اومدم جایگاه مراسم. دیدم همه آقا هستند دیگه روم نشد بیام جلو. ولی کاش میشد خانم ها هم با هم هماهنگ میکردن. اینجوری بهتر بود. gholal1364 عزیز من شما رو ندیدم...

----------


## ghola1364

من زیاد نموندم رفتم 
انشالله گردهمائی دیگه خانما از آقایون بیشتر باشن

----------


## whitehat

انشاالله فردا عکس دسته جمعی را با سایز اصلی برای دوستانی که ایمیلشان را برای من PM کردند هم خواهم فرستاد



> عکس های گرفته شده با امین ثباتی، و عکس های گرفته شده در غرفه مهران رایانه چی شدند؟


سایر عکسها را برای شما جداگانه خواهم فرستاد :)

----------


## مهران رسا

سلام . ای کاش منم می تونستم بیام ... :ناراحت: 

جناب *whitehat* اگه امکان داره در تصاویر نام اعضا رو هم مشخص کنید . ممنون

----------


## nice boy

من هم خیلی خوشم اومد.خیلی برام جالب بود، مخصوصا بحثهای آقای کشاورز در مورد
NET. و ...
امیدوارم باز هم از این اجتماعات برگزار بشه
با تشکر از همه دوستانی که شرکت کردند :قلب:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

من حدود ساعت 3 رسیدم، ولی با تصور اینکه دیگه دوستان در محل قرار نیستند مراجعه نکردم  :خیلی عصبانی:  :گریه:

----------


## nice boy

> من حدود ساعت 3 رسیدم، ولی با تصور اینکه دیگه دوستان در محل قرار نیستند مراجعه نکردم


خیلی دوست داشتم شما رو از نزدیک ببینم، حیف شد. :گریه: 
می خواستم در مورد آینده دلفی ازتون سوالاتی بپرسم. :متفکر: 
امیدوارم بزودی شما رو ملاقات کنم. :خجالت:

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

*whitehat* جان اين همه گفتي مهربون تر بشينيم بازم كه جا خالي هست كه اون موقع عليرضا مداح ميومد پايين مي نشست هرچند كه اون پرنده كار خودشو كرد.

----------


## A_Salimi

ضمن اينكه بايد از حضور بچه ها در نمايشگاه تشكر كنم -به عنوان يكي از حاضرين ديروز - بايستي بگم كه حضور دوستان خيلي كم بود .

يعني با محاسبه اي كه انجام دادم (30/2150) فقط *يك درصد از اعضاي فعال سايت* ديروز حضور داشتند .

و اين به دو دليل ميتونه باشه :

1-زمان برگزاري در زمان هفته كاري بود.
2-اطلاع رساني درست انجام نشده بود.

----------


## ghola1364

:افسرده:  :گریه: من می خواستم بیشتر با دوستان می موندم

----------


## mpmsoft

آقا من جا موندم

اون موقع که داشتید عکس می نداختید من اونور نشسته بودم داشتم صحبت می کردم

حیف شد

----------


## Nima_NF

ما که طبق مشغله های های ماه های اخیر نتوانستیم حضور داشته باشیم.

کاربرانی که شرکت کردند و در عکس حضور دارند، لطفا خودشان را به دوستان معرفی کنند.
(مثلا ردیف اول از پایین، نفر Xام )

تشکر

----------


## _alish_

با عرض ادب خدمت دوستان الكترونيكي ، كه ديروز صفاو صميميت موجوديت دوستان برنامه نويس تجربه زيبايي بود.
بازهم از مديران گرامي ، بخصوص آقاي كرامتي ، كه ارادت خاصي نسبت به ايشان دارم ، باز هم پيشنهاد برگزار سمينار و گرده همايي برنامه نويسان را دارم. 
اين سايت با اين توانمدي و دوستان با اين توانايي بالقوه ......
از دوستان بزرگوار سپاسگزارم و بخصوص ارادت خاص نسبت به آقاي كشاورز

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> کاربرانی که شرکت کردند و در عکس حضور دارند، لطفا خودشان را به دوستان معرفی کنند.


من تو این عکس بالای بالا هستم و دست چپم رو روی چونه ام گذاشتم
تو اون یکی عکس هم ردیف دوم ، نفر دوم از راست

----------


## h.jaza

من هم به نوبه ی خودم از دیدار همه ی دوستان خوشحال شدم ولی امید وارم همونطوری که یکی از بچه ها بالا گفت، اگه صرفا این دیدار که هر سال یکبار انجام میشه به غیر از دیدار و یه آشنایی سطحی یکم بیشتر باشه و به یکم تبادل ارتباطات بیشتر بینجامه، بهتر باشه. 

البته تو این جمع آقای کشاورز نباید باشه.  :لبخند گشاده!: 

و یه نکته ی دیگه هم که یکی از دوستان راجع به اطلاع رسانی و زمان قرار گفته بودن: اولا اطلاع رسانی خیلی خوب و از خیلی وقت پیش صورت گرفته بود و ثانیا مقصر کسه دیگه ای هستش که میاد و زمان نمایشگاه رو تو اول هفته که اوج زمان کاری در هفته است، میندازه. پس تقصیری بر ما وارد نیست.

در پایان هم از اساتید مدیران تشکر می کنم و امید وارم که شوخی های من باعث کدورتی نشده باشه و امید وارم در آینده دوستان حضور پررنگ تری داشته باشن و جمع حاضر در فقط به پسر ها و برنامه نویس های سی شارپ کار منتهی نشه. چرا که اینجوری نمی شه دعوا را انداخت.  :قهقهه: 

این هم به خاطره افزودن ذایقه ی طراوت و شادابی و خندان بودن سایت، فقط برای رضوی جان  :لبخند گشاده!: 

با تشکر

----------


## A_Salimi

> کاربرانی که شرکت کردند و در عکس حضور دارند، لطفا خودشان را به دوستان معرفی کنند.


نیما جان به محض رسيدن سراغ شما رو از آقاي كشاورز و ديگر دوستان گرفتم اما متاسفانه شما تشريف نداشتيد.

در اين عكس اولين نفر رديف سوم از پايين در سمت چپ تصوير هستم.




> و یه نکته ی دیگه هم که یکی از دوستان راجع به اطلاع رسانی و زمان قرار گفته بودن: اولا اطلاع رسانی خیلی خوب و از خیلی وقت پیش صورت گرفته بود و ثانیا مقصر کسه دیگه ای هستش که میاد و زمان نمایشگاه رو تو اول هفته که اوج زمان کاری در هفته است، میندازه. پس تقصیری بر ما وارد نیست.


به نظر من بهتر بود كه اعلان در تمام صفحات سايت قابل مشاهده مي بود و نه فقط در بخش انتقادات و پيشنهادات

----------


## sarkhosh

اون آقائه که بالا بالا نشسته کیه؟بلوز مشکی و ریش بزی (مثه خودم) دارند چقدر شبیه منه برام قابل تصور نیست دو تا ادم اینقدر بهم شباهت داشته باشند...اسمشون چیه؟:)

----------


## s_ahmadneya

> عکس های گرفته شده با امین ثباتی، و عکس های گرفته شده در غرفه مهران رایانه چی شدند؟
> در ضمن، یکی از دوستان همن لطف کنند؛ اسم و ID دوستان حاضر در عکس را درج کنند.
> 
> از همه دوستانی که در گردهمایی شرکت کردند، و دوستانی که قصد شرکت داشتند، ولی به هر دلیلی نتوانستند به قرار برسند، تشکر کنم. 
> همینجا جا داره شخصا از آقای صادقیان عزیز - که لطف کردند و به دوستانی که در غرفه مهران رایانه حاضر شدند، یک لیسانس یکساله آنتی ویروس ایمن دادند - هم بابت نرم افزار، هم بابت پذیرایی تشکر کنم. از دوست عزیزم alish هم، که زحمت کشیدند و بنده و چند تن از سایر دوستان را بعد از نمایشگاه رساندند، تشکر می کنم. همچنین، از مباحث مطرح شده توسط دوستان استفاده زیادی کردم.
> 
> انشاء الله همگی موفق باشید.


  من هم از دوست عزیرمان اقای صادقیان تشکر می کنم 
و همچنین از تمامی دوستان که حضور پیدا کردند

----------


## salehbagheri

> ضمن اينكه بايد از حضور بچه ها در نمايشگاه تشكر كنم -به عنوان يكي از حاضرين ديروز - بايستي بگم كه حضور دوستان خيلي كم بود .
> 
> يعني با محاسبه اي كه انجام دادم (30/2150) فقط *يك درصد از اعضاي فعال سايت* ديروز حضور داشتند .
> 
> و اين به دو دليل ميتونه باشه :
> 
> 1-زمان برگزاري در زمان هفته كاري بود.
> 2-اطلاع رساني درست انجام نشده بود.


3-زمان برگزاري پس از مدتي تغيير كرد كه باعث به هم ريختن برنامه هاي اعضاي سايت شد!

----------


## razavi_university

با تشكر از همه دوستاني كه در برقراري اين گردهمايي نقش داشتند، و به اميد پررنگ تر شدن آن در گردهمايي هاي آينده.




> من حدود ساعت 3 رسیدم، ولی با تصور اینکه دیگه دوستان در محل قرار نیستند مراجعه نکردم


جناب كرامتي شخصا خيلي دوست داشتم حضوري ببينمتون ولي متاسفانه نشد، البته قضيه گردهمايي روز شنبه‌ بماند . . . . :متفکر:

----------


## majid325

سلام
من هم در اين عكس رديف پايين ، نفر اول از سمت راست تصوير هستم.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> حیف شد دوست داشتم توی جمع باشم ولی متاسفانه من یک نفر فقط خانم بود
> امیدوار توی گردهمائی های دیگه خانم های برنامه نویس بیشتر شرکت کنن





> راستش من اومدم جایگاه مراسم. دیدم همه آقا هستند دیگه روم نشد بیام جلو.


خانم ها می توانستند کنار همون محلی که آقایان جمع شده بودند، جمع شوند. وقتی هیچ خانمی در اطراف محل قرار نباشه، طبیعی هست که سایر خانم ها هم اگر بیان، به گروه ملحق نمیشند. از طرفی، خانم هایی که قصد آمدن داشتند، می توانستند در همین تاپیک اعلام کنند، تا سایر خانم ها هم متوجه شوند که چند نفر از دوستانشان در گردهمایی شرکت خواهند کرد.




> بايستي بگم كه حضور دوستان خيلي كم بود .
> 
> يعني با محاسبه اي كه انجام دادم (30/2150) فقط يك درصد از اعضاي فعال سايت ديروز حضور داشتند .
> 
> و اين به دو دليل ميتونه باشه :
> 
> 1-زمان برگزاري در زمان هفته كاري بود.
> 2-اطلاع رساني درست انجام نشده بود.


بزرگترین گردهمایی سایت، تا قبل از این، در سال 85 در نمایشگاه کتاب برگزار شد. در آن گردهمایی حداقل 25 کاربر حاضر شدند. در گردهمایی امسال بیش از 30 نفر از کاربران حاضر شدند. برای مقایسه، این آمار را با تعداد کاربرانی که برای گردهمایی مجید آنلاین جمع شده بودند، بررسی کنید. در لحظه ایی که ما از کنارشان رد شدیم، تعدادشان به 15 نفر هم نمی رسید، بعد از آن را اطلاع ندارم.

هماهنگ کردن بیش از 2000 کاربر فعال - که در سطح کشور پراکنده هستند - برای اینکه در یک روز و ساعت خاص، فقط برای دیدار دوستان، دور هم جمع بشند، کار ساده ایی نیست. از یک طرف تنظیم زمانی که اکثر این 2000 نفر روی آن توافق داشته باشند، کار بسیار مشکلی هست، از طرف دیگه، مجاب کردن برخی از این کاربران، که پرمشغله هم هستند، برای آمدن به قراری که در آن هدف فقط تجدید دیدار دوستان هست، کار بسیار سختی هست. حالا محدودیت های مکان و زمان نمایشگاه را هم به آن اضافه کنید.

به نظر من، این تعداد کاربر برای یک همچین قراری خوب بود. اگر می خوایم تعداد کاربران بالاتر از این باشه، باید با یک برنامه ریزی مشخص به سمت کنفرانس ها و سمینارهای فنی پیش بریم. در اون صورت میشه هم با تعیین زمان و مکان از چند ماه قبل، و با ارائه عناوین و موضوعات فنی که در کنفرانس مطرح خواهند شد، کاربران بیشتری را به محل قرار کشاند.

در پایان، چون تاپیک مربوط به قرار عمومی نمایشگاه کتاب سال 85 را پیدا نکردم، عکس دسته جمعی آن را اینجا ضمیمه می کنم.

n1.jpg

----------


## mohammad272005

با سلام. گرچه من هم افتخار بودن تو جمع دوستان رو داشتم، ولی از "در کنار هم بودن با دوستان و اساتید" سیر نشدم. امیدوارم این گردهم‏آیی‏ها، محدود به سالی یه بار رو نمایشگاه نشه و در جاهای دیگه و زمانهای دیگه سال هم ادامه پیدا کنه.
من محمد میرمصطفی، هم تو عکس اول، ردیف پایین، از سمت چپ نفر سوم هستم. در کنار دوست و همکار عزیزم که تاره به جمع ما پیوسته آقای علی شیرازی

----------


## afsharm

من هم در عکس دوم ردیف دوم از پایین اولین نفر از سمت راست هستم. دو نفر پشت سر من یعنی ردیف سوم از پایین و نفرات اول و دوم از سمت راست به ترتیب حسین (id ایشان را بلد نیستم) و masoud.ramezani و تنها شخص حاضر در ردیف چهارم kamarikan هستند.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.من هم از حضور دوستان تشکر میکنم مخصوصا دوستانی همچون اقایان کشاورز، مداح ، وزیری ، آلیشاه، راد و... که زحمت کشیدند و به غرفه ما اومدند تشکر می کنم.
من هم در این عکس
https://barnamenevis.org/attach...6&d=1227568442
از ردیف دوم از پایین نفر سوم از دست راست هستم که کارت هم روی سینه ام هست.
باز هم از تمامی دوستانی که تشریف اوردند تشکر میکنم.

----------


## amirferdowsi

سلام
من هم از آقایان کشاورز ، راد و مداح برای حضورشان در این گردهمایی تشکر می کنم و امیدوارم که در گردهمایی ها و کنفراس های آینده هم در کنار این جمع صمیمی حضور داشته باشم . 

من توی این عکس ، ردیف سوم ،نفر دوم از سمت چپ هستم .

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

> من حدود ساعت 3 رسیدم، ولی با تصور اینکه دیگه دوستان در محل قرار نیستند مراجعه نکردم


خودتون را ناراحت نکنین، همه دیگه عادت کردن  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :چشمک:

----------


## webprogrammer

به نام الله
با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان
از کلیه دوستانی که در گردهمائی شرکت داشتند و بخصوص از برگزار کنندگان این گردهمائی
کمال تشکر را دارم.
امیدوارم این دیدارها تداوم داشته و دوستی اعضا را بیش از پیش نماید
از جناب آقای راد و جناب آقای کشاورز و جناب آقای مداح هم تشکر ویژه می نمایم.
متشکرم
عکس A : ردیف اول (پائین) ، سمت چپ ، نفر اول
عکس B : ردیف اول (پائین) ، سمت چپ ، نفر دوم

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

بنده همین الان به منزل رسیدم... از تمامی دوستانی که اومدن تشکر می کنم...
در دو عکسی که در پست 35 گذاشته شده، بنده نفر چهارم از سمت چپ در ردیف دوم هستم.

از تمامی دوستانی که به بنده لطف داشتن، سپاسگزارم.

به زودی گزارش تصویری مبسوطی رو از نمایشگاه در وبلاگم خواهم گذاشت.

موفق باشید.

----------


## sas523

"خانم ها می توانستند کنار همون محلی که آقایان جمع شده بودند، جمع شوند. وقتی هیچ خانمی در اطراف محل قرار نباشه، طبیعی هست که سایر خانم ها هم اگر بیان، به گروه ملحق نمیشند. از طرفی، خانم هایی که قصد آمدن داشتند، می توانستند در همین تاپیک اعلام کنند، تا سایر خانم ها هم متوجه شوند که چند نفر از دوستانشان در گردهمایی شرکت خواهند کرد."
.
.
.
راست ميگيد اما من خودم هم اين تاپيك رو دير ديدم و از اجتماع ِ دوستان خبري نداشتم
.
ولي  اگه ماهم قرار رو ست مي كرديم مطمئنن خيلي از خانم ها ميامدن 
.
.
.
ايشالله الكامپ ِ سال ِ بعد تداد خانمها هم زيادتر ميشه
.
.
پس تا سال ِ بعد و يه گروه ِ پر انر‍ژي تر و با اطلاعات تر 
.
.
به اميد بهترين ها براي ِ همه

----------


## amin_alexi

سلام به همه دوستان چه اونا که اومدن چه اونا که نیومدن !  :قلب: 
من توی این عکس  (عکس اول) ، ردیف سوم ،نفر چهارم از سمت چپ  و نفر چهارم از سمت راست هستم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
خیلی خوشحالم که با دوستان از نزدیک آشنا شدم ...  :قلب: 
ولی حیف که زود رفتم ! (و ارادت نداشتم آقای ثباتی عزیز رو از نزدیک زیارت کنم  :ناراحت: )
و بیشتر خوشحالم که دیدم 99% دوستان جوان بودند !  :چشمک:  (خیلی جوان و مهربانتر تر از تصور من!!)
امید وارم که این دوستیها خیلی بیشتر بشه  :چشمک:

----------


## h.jaza

خوب دوستان، برای راحتی و User Friendly تر بودن کار، من نام چند تا از دوستان رو که در بالا گفته بودن به صورت گرافیکی و با استفاده از نرم افزار فوق العاده قدرتمند paint نوشتم.  :لبخند گشاده!:   :تشویق: 

امید وارم که باز هم دوستان رو بیشتر و بیشتر ببینیم.

با تشکر

----------


## hdv212

با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی، منم 3-4 ساعتی میشه رسیدم خونه. من، در این عکس، از پایین، ردیف اول،از سمت چپ نفر چهارم هستم با کاپشن کرمی، خوب اگه دقت کنید، دارم له میشم!
خیلی خوشحال شدم که دوستان رو زیارت کردم، آقای کشاورز هم طبق معمول داشت میزد توی سر دات نت! ما چون خودمون غرفه داشتیم نرسیدم باهاشون وارد مباحثه بشم! و زود دوستان رو به مقصد غرفه ی خودمون ترک کردم و لذت بودن در کنار بر و بچز برنامه نویس رو از دست دادم. به هر صورت، امیدوارم از این قرارهای ملاقات زیاد گذاشته بشه و بتونیم بیشتر با دوستان در ارتباط باشیم.
با تشکر، حامد وزیری

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آقای کشاورز هم طبق معمول داشت میزد توی سر دات نت! ما چون خودمون غرفه داشتیم نرسیدم باهاشون وارد مباحثه بشم!


مشکل اینجا ست که به بعضی بحث ها خوب توجه نکردید! کسی نزد توی سر دات نت، بلکه از نوع رویکردی که برخی برنامه نویسان نسبت به دات نت و تغییرات آن دارند، انتقاد کرد.
متاسفانه یکی از دلایلی که کمتر کسی وارد این بحث ها میشه، اینه که کاربران کمی بین انتقاد از رویکردی  خودشان پیش گرفتند، و انتقاد از یک پلت فرم نرم افزاری، تفاوت قائل میشند. وقتی از نوع رویکردشان به دات نت انتقاد میشه، میگن فلانی از دات نت انتقاد کرد! البته منظورم به شخص شما نیست، بلکه جو حاکم بر جامعه دات نت، حداقل در کشور خودمان را میگم.

----------


## Dr.Bronx

يادمه اولا كه عضو شده بودم بعضي اوقات موقع ورود به سايت يه پيغامي بود كه از طرف ادمين سايت بود فكر مي كنم با عنوان پيغام همگاني يا يك همچين چيزي كه حتما بايد مشاهده ميشد . كه داخلش هم نوشته شده بود كه براي ادامه كار با سايت ابتدا بايد مطلبي را مطالعه فرماييد.
يكي سوال من رو جواب بده چرا اين كار رو نكردين ؟
فكر نمي كنم اصلا كار سختي باشه
شخصا اگر مي دونستم حاضر بودم از مشهد تا تهران رو بيام تا هم در جمع برنامه نويسان محترم باشم و هم از نمايشگاه ديدن كنم
چرا اين كار رو نكردين !!!؟

----------


## hdv212

> مشکل اینجا ست که به بعضی بحث ها خوب توجه نکردید! کسی نزد توی سر دات نت، بلکه از نوع رویکردی که برخی برنامه نویسان نسبت به دات نت و تغییرات آن دارند، انتقاد کرد.
> متاسفانه یکی از دلایلی که کمتر کسی وارد این بحث ها میشه، اینه که کاربران کمی بین انتقاد از رویکردی خودشان پیش گرفتند، و انتقاد از یک پلت فرم نرم افزاری، تفاوت قائل میشند. وقتی از نوع رویکردشان به دات نت انتقاد میشه، میگن فلانی از دات نت انتقاد کرد! البته منظورم به شخص شما نیست، بلکه جو حاکم بر جامعه دات نت، حداقل در کشور خودمان را میگم.


مزاه کردم آقای کشاورز
ولی از صحبتهای شما شنیدم که به نظر شما در برنامه نویسی، Java بهتر از net. هست، روی این قضیه میخواستم از شما دلیلش رو بپرسم که حواسم به بچه ها پرت شد و دیگه خداحافظی کردم و رفتم، اشالله سال دیگه.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ولی از صحبتهای شما شنیدم که به نظر شما در برنامه نویسی، Java بهتر از net. هست، روی این قضیه میخواستم از شما دلیلش رو بپرسم که حواسم به بچه ها پرت شد و دیگه خداحافظی کردم و رفتم


نخیر، بنده گفتم که فعلا جاوا از نظر آماری جایگاه بسیار بهتری نسبت به سایر زبان های برنامه نویسی داره. طبیعی هم هست، چون جاوا روی مالتی پلت فرم تاکید داره، ولی مالتی پلت فرم در دات نت، در عمل فقط در حد حرف هست. از طرفی اصلی ترین محصول مایکروسافت ویندوز هست، و همه محصولات مایکروسافت برای ارتقاء جایگاه ویندوز بکار گرفته میشند، پس نمیشه آینده روشنی برای مالتی پلت فرم در دات نت قائل بود. حتی پروژه هایی مثل مونو علی رقم اقدامات خوبی که صورت گرفته، نمی تونند این خلاء را پر کنند. جاوا برای Sun یک محصول محوری هست، در حالی که دات نت برای مایکروسافت فقط ابزاری هست برای فروش بیشتر ویندوز! پس طبیعی هست که در سطح اینترپرایز رویکرد به جاوا بیشتر از زبان های دات نتی باشد.
البته سابقه طولانی تر جاوا، هم خودش در این امر تاثیر گزار هست.

----------


## CYCLOPS

> اون آقائه که بالا بالا نشسته کیه؟بلوز مشکی و ریش بزی (مثه خودم) دارند چقدر شبیه منه برام قابل تصور نیست دو تا ادم اینقدر بهم شباهت داشته باشند...اسمشون چیه؟:)


*نکنه منو میگین ؟؟ ( البته من اونقدر ها بالا نیستما )*

من تو این عکس خودم و یکی از دوستانم رو که میشناسم علامت زدم
شماره 1 = رضا فتحی فر
شماره 2 = خودمم بابک حاج عظیم زنجانی (CYCLOPS)

شرمنده از لحاظ گرافیکی در حد دبستانه . . .

البته ما متاسفانه نتونستیم تا آخر بمونیم ولی تا اون موقع که بودیم 3 تا عکس گرفتیم 2 تا دیگه رو هم میشه بزارین ؟؟

----------


## nice boy

سلام 
من تو این عکس ردیف دوم از سمت راست نفر اولم
https://barnamenevis.org/attach...6&d=1227568442
با تشکر :خجالت:

----------


## علیرضا مداح

مجددا" از حضور دوستان سپاسگزاری میکنم ،
در خصوص مطالب مطرح شده در خصوص .Net Platform که جناب کشاورز پیش از این و نیز در این گردهمایی به آن اشاره نمودند باید عرض کنم که باید نسبت به اینگونه موارد دیدگاهی واقع گرایانه و مبتنی بر مطالعه و تحقیق داشت تا بتوان پاسخی مستدل و دور از غرض ورزی داد ،/
به زودی بحثی در این خصوص در بخش "*گفتگوی فنی در زمینه فناوری های مایکروسافت*" مطرح میکنم که امیدوارم با مشارکت دوستان به بسیاری از سوالات آنان پاسخ داده شود ،/

----------


## linux

> نخیر، بنده گفتم که فعلا جاوا از نظر آماری جایگاه بسیار بهتری نسبت به سایر زبان های برنامه نویسی داره. طبیعی هم هست، چون جاوا روی مالتی پلت فرم تاکید داره، ولی مالتی پلت فرم در دات نت، در عمل فقط در حد حرف هست. از طرفی اصلی ترین محصول مایکروسافت ویندوز هست، و همه محصولات مایکروسافت برای ارتقاء جایگاه ویندوز بکار گرفته میشند، پس نمیشه آینده روشنی برای مالتی پلت فرم در دات نت قائل بود. حتی پروژه هایی مثل مونو علی رقم اقدامات خوبی که صورت گرفته، نمی تونند این خلاء را پر کنند. جاوا برای Sun یک محصول محوری هست، در حالی که دات نت برای مایکروسافت فقط ابزاری هست برای فروش بیشتر ویندوز! پس طبیعی هست که در سطح اینترپرایز رویکرد به جاوا بیشتر از زبان های دات نتی باشد.
> البته سابقه طولانی تر جاوا، هم خودش در این امر تاثیر گزار هست.


 مگر ماکروسافت مغز خر خورده که بیاد مولتی پلت فرم کار کنه!
شعار جاوا یک زبان برای همه پلات فرم ها هست ولی شعار دات نت یک پلت فرم برای همه زبانها هست. در دات نت هدف این هست که همه کاربران با توجه به سطح و نیازهاشان بتوانند برای دات نت برنامه بنویسند برای همین هم هست الان نزدیک 10 زبان برای دات نت طراحی شده است.

----------


## Dr.Bronx

فكر مي كنم يا اصلا كسي پست بنده رو نخوند يا هم اصلا اهميتي نداشت كه جواب نداد خوب اگه اينجوري بود حذفش مي كرديد با دليل بي محتوا يا هم جواب مي داديد ديگه !

----------


## h.jaza

لینوکس جان، بزار آقای مداح تاپیک مربوطه رو بزاره، بعد اونجا مفصل راجع بهش بحث می کنیم. از اون جهت اینرو گفتم که این مباحث ارتباطی به موضوع این تاپیک نداره، البته با عرض پوزش.

Dr.Bronx، کارهای زیادی از این دست میشه انجام داد که ایشالله برای گردهمایی های بعدی منظور خواهد شد توسط مدیران محترم.

----------


## علیرضا مداح

دوستان لطفا" برای ادامه ی بخث به این تاپیک مراجعه نمایید :

*بحث بر روی دات نت و آینده ی پیش روی آن*

----------


## sarkhosh

> *نکنه منو میگین ؟؟ ( البته من اونقدر ها بالا نیستما )*
> 
> من تو این عکس خودم و یکی از دوستانم رو که میشناسم علامت زدم
> شماره 1 = رضا فتحی فر
> شماره 2 = خودمم بابک حاج عظیم زنجانی (CYCLOPS)
> 
> شرمنده از لحاظ گرافیکی در حد دبستانه . . .
> 
> البته ما متاسفانه نتونستیم تا آخر بمونیم ولی تا اون موقع که بودیم 3 تا عکس گرفتیم 2 تا دیگه رو هم میشه بزارین ؟؟


گفتم ریش بزی نه ریش  پروفسوری :لبخند گشاده!:  :چشمک: منظورم اون آقایی هست که از همه بالاتره :لبخند:

----------


## Pr0grammer

> يادمه اولا كه عضو شده بودم بعضي اوقات موقع ورود به سايت يه پيغامي بود كه از طرف ادمين سايت بود فكر مي كنم با عنوان پيغام همگاني يا يك همچين چيزي كه حتما بايد مشاهده ميشد . كه داخلش هم نوشته شده بود كه براي ادامه كار با سايت ابتدا بايد مطلبي را مطالعه فرماييد.
> يكي سوال من رو جواب بده چرا اين كار رو نكردين ؟
> فكر نمي كنم اصلا كار سختي باشه
> شخصا اگر مي دونستم حاضر بودم از مشهد تا تهران رو بيام تا هم در جمع برنامه نويسان محترم باشم و هم از نمايشگاه ديدن كنم
> چرا اين كار رو نكردين !!!؟


منم موافقم  :ناراحت: 
خیلی دوست داشتم بیام،  :افسرده:  اگه فقط چند ساعت زودتر با خبر میشدم حتماً میومدم! 
در گردهمایی آینده (فکر کنم نمایشگاه کتاب سال بعد باشه  :متفکر: ) حتماً میام ....

به امید دیدار  :چشمک:

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

یه نگاهی به اینجا بندازین.
فقط کامل باید لود بشه.
شرمنده دیگه 6 تا عکس بیشتر نداشتم.
http://keihancpu.persiangig.com/Barn...s/desktop.html

----------


## s_ahmadneya

> یه نگاهی به اینجا بندازین.
> فقط کامل باید لود بشه.
> شرمنده دیگه 6 تا عکس بیشتر نداشتم.
> http://keihancpu.persiangig.ir/Barna...s/myalbum.html


عکس بچه های که در حاشیه عکس هستند مثل من دیده نمی شود.اگه امکان داره اصلاح کن

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

> عکس بچه های که در حاشیه عکس هستند مثل من دیده نمی شود.اگه امکان داره اصلاح کن


اصلاح شد دوست عزیز.به لینک همون پست مراجعه کنید

----------


## salehbagheri

> یه نگاهی به اینجا بندازین.
> فقط کامل باید لود بشه.
> شرمنده دیگه 6 تا عکس بیشتر نداشتم.
> http://keihancpu.persiangig.com/Barn...s/desktop.html


آقا جون دستت درد نكنه! ولي اين افكتهايي كه گذاشتي اصلا نمي ذارن ما عكس رو ببينيم!!!!

در ضمن اگر عكسها كپي رايت ندارن، لطفا بذاريد ما دانلودش كنيم!

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

> آقا جون دستت درد نكنه! ولي اين افكتهايي كه گذاشتي اصلا نمي ذارن ما عكس رو ببينيم!!!!
> در ضمن اگر عكسها كپي رايت ندارن، لطفا بذاريد ما دانلودش كنيم!


دوست عزیز دو تا از عکسها تو همین تایپیک هست.و چهارتای دیگه هم آدرسشون در همین تایپیک داده شده.

----------


## merlin_vista

> خوب دوستان، برای راحتی و User Friendly تر بودن کار، من نام چند تا از دوستان رو که در بالا گفته بودن به صورت گرافیکی و با استفاده از نرم افزار فوق العاده قدرتمند paint نوشتم.  
> 
> امید وارم که باز هم دوستان رو بیشتر و بیشتر ببینیم.
> 
> با تشکر


ممنون دوست عزيز . ولي Id من را اشتباه نوشته بوديد Majid328  :گیج: 
من درست كردم و گزاشتم  :متفکر:

----------


## smile17

با سلام خدمت همه ي دوستان
بنده نيز افتخار حضور در جمع گروه برنامه نويس رو در روز ملاقات داشتم و عكس گرفتيم
من دقيقا كنار آقاي webprogrammer نشستم
واقعا ملاقات خوبي بود
اميدوارم كه در سال ها و مناسبات ديگر نيز ادامه داشته باشد

----------

